# Blaze International Fishing



## Newfoundland Sailor (Sep 26, 2009)

I am trying to find some info on a fishing company out of Peru name Blaze International. They came to Canada and bought alot of the trawlers when the fishery close. The trawlers were Santa Cruz III, Santa Monica II, Santa Fe II, Santa Maria I, Santa Rosa II, Santa Margarita I.


Thanks
Clarence


----------

